

JS1K 2013 winning entry explained - bpierre
http://ehouais.net/2013/04/js1k-2013-part-1-introduction/

======
bpierre
Part 2, tunnel generation:
[http://ehouais.net/2013/04/js1k-2013-part-2-tunnel-
generatio...](http://ehouais.net/2013/04/js1k-2013-part-2-tunnel-generation/)

Part 3, rendering: <http://ehouais.net/2013/04/js1k-2013-part-3-rendering/>

Entry demo: <http://js1k.com/2013-spring/demo/1555>

Source: <https://github.com/ehouais/js1k>

------
ricardobeat
This is amazing.

Roman Cortes has also posted an explanation for his 3D + fur entry:
[http://www.romancortes.com/blog/furbee-my-
js1k-spring-13-ent...](http://www.romancortes.com/blog/furbee-my-
js1k-spring-13-entry/)

